# Guess the pic! - Version 2!



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 29, 2022)

Back in the day, Guess the Pic! was one of my favorite games on TTF. I thought we could restart it since it hasn't been active since 2014. The rules are simple:

1. A person posts a Tolkien-related image whether it's a character, a location, or an object that's related to the books 
2. Others try to guess who or what is in the picture (*change file names to not include the character's name (feanor.jpg, etc.))*
3. Once someone guesses correct, that person then posts a new image for others to guess.
4. If it goes a while without guessing, the OP can add some hints if they choose to. In the old thread sometimes for example if it was multiple people then after several guesses maybe the OP would say "one name has been guessed already" or something like that.

*Rules:
NO REVERSE IMAGE SEARCH - This will just make it less fun and ruin it for all 
Images must be appropriate, following TTF Rules. No nudity or sexual content*

I'll start with one that should be fairly easy, I think


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 29, 2022)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Back in the day, Guess the Pic! was one of my favorite games on TTF. I thought we could restart it since it hasn't been active since 2014. The rules are simple:
> 
> 1. A person posts a Tolkien-related image whether it's a character, a location, or an object that's related to the books
> 2. Others try to guess who or what is in the picture (*change file names to not include the character's name (feanor.jpg, etc.))*
> ...


Tevildo, Prince of Cats.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 29, 2022)

Queen Beruthiel is my guess.


----------



## CheriptheRipper (Oct 29, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> Queen Beruthiel is my guess.


I second this notion.


Spoiler



Forgot her name because she's only been mentioned once in what I have read, looked her up and alas.


Oh unrelated sidenote, I like this revival. I'd be up for more forum games revivals 👀


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 29, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> Queen Beruthiel is my guess.


Correct!

And yeah, I think the forum games are fun. They put us together as a community to do more than just blather back and forth


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 29, 2022)

How about this.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 29, 2022)

Cirth the Cosplayer?


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 29, 2022)

@ S-eS Not quite.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 30, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> How about this.
> View attachment 16806


A homemade Witch-King action figure?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 30, 2022)

Why do I keep thinking of Abe Vigoda? 🤔

(Sorry, Starbrow 😥)


----------



## Bosko Took (Oct 30, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Why do I keep thinking of Abe Vigoda? 🤔
> View attachment 16807
> (Sorry, Starbrow 😥)


OK, I'll buy it, why _do_ you keep thinking of this genial lantern-jawed gentleman? : )


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 30, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> How about this.
> View attachment 16806


Witch King of Angmar


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 30, 2022)

Witch-king of Angmar would be my guess.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 30, 2022)

It is NOT Fish.

It is the Witch-king of Angmar - a fitting character for the season. 
Zehn-Waters was the first to post the character answer.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 30, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> It is NOT Fish.
> 
> It is the Witch-king of Angmar - a fitting character for the season.
> Zehn-Waters was the first to post the character answer.


A location in Middle-Earth


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 30, 2022)

Valinor?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 30, 2022)

Question, guys: why not go Full Image on your pics? It would make them easier to see.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 31, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Question, guys: why not go Full Image on your pics? It would make them easier to see.


Mine should have been clickable to enlarge.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 31, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Valinor?


Nope.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 31, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> Mine should have been clickable to enlarge.


True. Still, it's easy to upload pics here, and let's face it, some people are too lazy to click on an image (speaking from personal experience here 😄).


----------



## d4rk3lf (Oct 31, 2022)

So, my thoughts are this: 
Can't recall any single (famous) tower in M.E. except Orthank, but I see this tower is ruined, so it can not be Orthank. 
The second guess is that this is Helm's Deep because of the way hill in the background is drawn, but I discarded that option also, because in the meanwhile I did remember ruined tower in M.E. 
So my final answer would be: 
Weathertop- Amon Sul.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 31, 2022)

d4rk3lf said:


> So, my thoughts are this:
> Can't recall any single (famous) tower in M.E. except Orthank, but I see this tower is ruined, so it can not be Orthank.
> The second guess is that this is Helm's Deep because of the way hill in the background is drawn, but I discarded that option also, because in the meanwhile I did remember ruined tower in M.E.
> So my final answer would be:
> Weathertop- Amon Sul.


*sigh* I'm really bad at these games. I try to be too slick. I realize now that there aren't enough identifiable features in my picture so I'll post a new one. Ignore the previous entry, it was Buckland.  I'm sorry guys. Let's try this one instead:


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 31, 2022)

Minas Tirith ?


----------



## CheriptheRipper (Oct 31, 2022)

Gondolin? (City)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 31, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> *sigh* I'm really bad at these games. I try to be too slick. I realize now that there aren't enough identifiable features in my picture so I'll post a new one. Ignore the previous entry, it was Buckland.  I'm sorry guys. Let's try this one instead:View attachment 16828


It's ok, the challenge makes it fun 😊. My guess for the previous was going to possibly be one of those while towers the hobbits could see. Not sure about this one though.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 31, 2022)

I think I can guess, but as usual with these games, I'm too lazy to go find something for the next one. 😄

Zehn's previous one was tricky, with the tower.


----------



## d4rk3lf (Oct 31, 2022)

Minas Tirith... but Minas Tirith from the First Age. 
The one that Sauron occupied, and turned it into evil place.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 31, 2022)

d4rk3lf said:


> Minas Tirith... but Minas Tirith from the First Age.
> The one that Sauron occupied, and turned it into evil place.


Bingo! It is, indeed, Minas Tirith of Orodreth's occupation.


----------



## Elthir (Oct 31, 2022)

Elbereth said Minas Tirith first.

She is crowned the winner?

This picture is just for Zehn.


----------



## d4rk3lf (Oct 31, 2022)

I totally agree that Elbereth Vala Varda claims victory here, and ask next question.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 31, 2022)

Elthir said:


> Elbereth said Minas Tirith first.
> 
> She is crowned the winner?
> 
> This picture is just for Zehn.


Oh, you're right. @Elbereth Vala Varda did say it first, I missed it.


----------



## Elthir (Oct 31, 2022)

Unless she meant the other one. 

I'll go away now.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 31, 2022)

Here I go...
This is a character from one of Tolkien's works. Should be easy enough:


----------



## Ealdwyn (Oct 31, 2022)

Hmmm.... the only female elf I can think of with auburn/red hair is Nerdanel


----------



## Elthir (Oct 31, 2022)

Nerdanel's sons -- Maedros, Amros and Amros -- inherited the rare, red-brown hair of her kin,
while Nerdanel _*"herself had brown hair and a ruddy complexion" *_JRRT, _Vinyar Tengwar _41

Which, I think, at least _could _be more like [the first having a bit more "red" in it to my eye] . . .












Anyway, I'll go away now. Again.


----------



## d4rk3lf (Oct 31, 2022)

Blind guess.. 
Ariel... spirit if fire... 
Red hair could mean fire.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 31, 2022)

d4rk3lf said:


> Blind guess..
> Ariel... spirit if fire...
> Red hair could mean fire.


Arien.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Oct 31, 2022)

Elthir said:


> Nerdanel's sons -- Maedros, Amros and Amros -- inherited the rare, red-brown hair of her kin,
> while Nerdanel _*"herself had brown hair and a ruddy complexion" *_JRRT, _Vinyar Tengwar _41
> 
> Which, I think, at least _could _be more like [the first having a bit more "red" in it to my eye] . . .
> ...


So you know that the word "red" has the same etymological root as "ruddy", right? And "rosy". Yes, I'm sure you do. Just checking.


----------



## CheriptheRipper (Oct 31, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Should be easy enough:


If you deem that easy I fear to see one of your hard ones. (I've no clue)


----------



## Elthir (Oct 31, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> So you know that the word "red" has the same etymological root as "ruddy", right? And "rosy". Yes, I'm sure you do. Just checking.



I was just referring to the brown hair with those pics, not the complexion


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 31, 2022)

Despite the various disagreements on this topic, the answer does stand; Nerdanel. 

While the artist may not have nailed it on the complexion, I am forced to speak what character it is.
Congrats @Ealdwyn ! It's your chance to stump us now!

For reference, see:


Ealdwyn said:


> Hmmm.... the only female elf I can think of with auburn/red hair is Nerdanel


----------



## Ealdwyn (Nov 1, 2022)

This should be fairly easy


----------



## CheriptheRipper (Nov 1, 2022)

Falls of Rauros?



Ealdwyn said:


> This should be fairly easy


Y'all once again proving I know next to nothing about middle earth 🤔


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 1, 2022)

Think First Age. 😉

I think. 🤔


----------



## d4rk3lf (Nov 1, 2022)

It reminds me.. perhaps.. on the location where Bilbo rescued dwarfs from Thranduil in Hobbit... because of the waterfall... 
But have no idea what's the name of that place.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 1, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> This should be fairly easy
> 
> View attachment 16850


The gates of Sirion.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Nov 1, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> The gates of Sirion.


Correct! 😃👍


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 1, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> Correct! 😃👍


Huzzah! I'll try a picture that's a lot easier this time. Context clues plus a familiar appearance. A person from the lore:


----------



## CheriptheRipper (Nov 1, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> The gates of Sirion.


Nice catch.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 1, 2022)

CheriptheRipper said:


> Nice catch.


Thank you. Beleriand and the First Age are my specialty.


----------



## Elthir (Nov 1, 2022)

I refuse to guess that that's supposed to be Olorin!


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 1, 2022)

Or maybe even Irmo Lórien, for a wilder guess.

But Celegorm suddenly pops into my head now.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 1, 2022)

Elthir said:


> I refuse to guess that that's supposed to be Olorin!


I hate that mothra-- I mean moth! 😡


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 1, 2022)

Celeborn is my guess...


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 1, 2022)

Elthir said:


> I refuse to guess that that's supposed to be Olorin!


Olórin it is.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 2, 2022)

@Elthir can go next, then!


----------



## Elthir (Nov 2, 2022)

But I _refused_ to guess, due to Jacksonian influence. . . *go again Zehn*!

Queen Snow commands you!


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 2, 2022)

Elthir said:


> But I _refused_ to guess, due to Jacksonian influence. . . *go again Zehn*!
> 
> Queen Snow commands you!


Okay. A more symbolic picture that should help identify the characters involved.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 2, 2022)

Is this Elwing and Earendil?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 2, 2022)

Is this Elu Thingol and Melian?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 2, 2022)

Nope and nope.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 3, 2022)

Miriel and Feanor?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 3, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Miriel and Feanor?


Nope.


----------



## Eljorahir (Nov 3, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> Okay. A more symbolic picture that should help identify the characters involved.
> View attachment 16893


If the symbolism were reversed, I'd guess Arien and Tilion.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 3, 2022)

Looks like the "symbolic help" isn't working. 😄

I won't hazard a guess. All I can say is it _better _not be from a fanfic about Olorin being reunited in Valinor with that stupid moth. 😡


----------



## Eljorahir (Nov 3, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Looks like the "symbolic help" isn't working. 😄
> 
> I won't hazard a guess. All I can say is it _better _not be from a fanfic about Olorin being reunited in Valinor with that stupid moth. 😡
> View attachment 16898


I'm sensing you don't much care for that moth.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 3, 2022)

One of the dumbest of the many dumb PJisms.

IMO.


----------



## Eljorahir (Nov 3, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> One of the dumbest of the many dumb PJisms.
> 
> IMO.
> View attachment 16899


If this were a Seinfeld episode, I might be suggesting you're an antimothite.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 3, 2022)

Well, they _do _have their own schools.


----------



## d4rk3lf (Nov 3, 2022)

reminds me of:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 3, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> If the symbolism were reversed, I'd guess Arien and Tilion.


lol Nope.

“Do candles pity moths?”


----------



## Eljorahir (Nov 3, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> Okay. A more symbolic picture that should help identify the characters involved.
> View attachment 16893


I'm still not getting anything from the wings, but I'll take another guess: Amroth and Nimrodel?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 3, 2022)

Amroth would certainly work under the "Ruin a Character" rules. 🤔


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 3, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> I'm still not getting anything from the wings, but I'll take another guess: Amroth and Nimrodel?


Nope. The male's name starts with an "a" though.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 3, 2022)

Thanks for the hint -- that really narrows it down. 😄


----------



## Eljorahir (Nov 3, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> Nope. The male's name starts with an "a" though.


I almost guessed Aule/Yavanna early on but then concluded it didn't match the image. Now, with the "starts with an A clue" I guess I might as well try.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 3, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> I almost guessed Aule/Yavanna early on but then concluded it didn't match the image. Now, with the "starts with an A clue" I guess I might as well try.


Nope. I suppose both of their names start with A, not just the male.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 3, 2022)

Is it Andreth and Aegnor?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 3, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> Is it Andreth and Aegnor?


It is indeed. The moth and the flame.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 4, 2022)

Which bridge is this?


----------



## Eljorahir (Nov 5, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> Which bridge is this?
> 
> View attachment 16931


It looks a bit Shire-like to me. I'll take a wild guess and say it's Bywater Bridge.


----------



## Celebrían (Nov 5, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> Which bridge is this?
> 
> View attachment 16931


Isn't this the bridge between Trollshaws and Talath Gaun? Perhaps... The Last Bridge(?)


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 5, 2022)

Celebrian is correct. It is The Last Bridge.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 5, 2022)

Off-topic, so apologies, but when I first read LOTR, I pictured something loftier and mightier -- probably because I used to walk out on this bridge at night in those days. 😀



And under it too!

But later concluded it was probably closer to the one in Starbrow's pic.

Sorry -- back to the game. And congrats on making your debut post a winner, Celebrian! 🙂


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 6, 2022)

I've always wondered who kept the bridge in repair? Was it the elves from Rivendell?


----------



## Celebrían (Nov 7, 2022)

Thank you Squint Eye Southerner! 

Here's my submission.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Nov 7, 2022)

Celebrían said:


> Thank you Squint Eye Southerner!
> 
> Here's my submission.


Not many distinguishing features on that one


----------



## Eljorahir (Nov 7, 2022)

Celebrían said:


> Thank you Squint Eye Southerner!
> 
> Here's my submission.


Could this be a view of Cabed-en-Aras, the Deep gorge in the River Teiglin? Maybe we're seeing the view from the place where two of the Children of Hurin met their doom.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 7, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> I've always wondered who kept the bridge in repair? Was it the elves from Rivendell?


Oh, I'd imagine.


Eljorahir said:


> Could this be a view of Cabed-en-Aras, the Deep gorge in the River Teiglin? Maybe we're seeing the view from the place where two of the Children of Hurin met their doom.


The geography seems to match.


----------



## Celebrían (Nov 8, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> Could this be a view of Cabed-en-Aras, the Deep gorge in the River Teiglin? Maybe we're seeing the view from the place where two of the Children of Hurin met their doom.


Sorry, no. That isn't right. But great guess!


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 8, 2022)

Celebrían said:


> Sorry, no. That isn't right. But great guess!


Is it the *Cirith Ninniach*, or "Rainbow Cleft"?


----------



## Elthir (Nov 8, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> I've always wondered who kept the bridge in repair? Was it the elves from Rivendell?



In _The Lord of the Rings_, the Last Bridge is described as having three arches, but more to your question, with respect to the abandoned 1960 Hobbit, Tolkien noted that chapter III [_Arrival in Rivendell_] should make clear "Elrond's care for roads etc. from Greyflood to <mountains>" JDR, History of The Hobbit

Indeed, _in this updated but abandoned version_, the bridge is broken, and here it's a grey stone bridge with a single arch. Thus, Elrond seemingly restored it sometime in the intervening years. But, in any case, for the _Third Edition Hobbit_, Tolkien merely added the Stone Bridge to _The Hobbit_, unbroken.

🐾


----------



## Eljorahir (Nov 8, 2022)

Celebrían said:


> Thank you Squint Eye Southerner!
> 
> Here's my submission.


Maybe it's the River Isen. It looks like a good place for a temporary dam if you have a pesky rogue wizard whose home you want to flood.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 8, 2022)

Is it the path the dwarves take from the Misty Mountains after they escape from the goblins and before they are rescued by the eagles?


----------



## Celebrían (Nov 9, 2022)

Excellent guesses from everyone. Unfortunately, they were not correct. So I will add a small hint below.


----------



## Eljorahir (Nov 9, 2022)

Is the original picture the view from atop the Carrock? And, with a lot of imagination, the profile of Beorn's face in the hillside to the left of the image?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 9, 2022)

Celebrían said:


> Excellent guesses from everyone. Unfortunately, they were not correct. So I will add a small hint below.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16984


Is it the Ford of Bruinen?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 9, 2022)

Celebrían said:


> Excellent guesses from everyone. Unfortunately, they were not correct. So I will add a small hint below.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16984


The Ford of Bruinen?


----------



## Celebrían (Nov 9, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> Is the original picture the view from atop the Carrock? And, with a lot of imagination, the profile of Beorn's face in the hillside to the left of the image?



I found the image on TripAdvisor here. Not more thought than that. Sadly, I can not take credit for Beorn's face in the picture. Well spotted though!


----------



## Celebrían (Nov 9, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Is it the Ford of Bruinen?


Congratulations! That is correct.


----------



## Eljorahir (Nov 9, 2022)

Celebrían said:


> I found the image on TripAdvisor here. Not more thought than that. Sadly, I can not take credit for Beorn's face in the picture. Well spotted though!


The bear waving at us from the passenger seat of the Mustang threw me off. I figured the Mustang was the red herring, but it was the other way around. That was a tough one.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 9, 2022)

Tough 'twas indeed. I've just seen that image so many times without the bear and mustang, so it just clicked. Here is another for you all:


Should be pretty simple.


----------



## Eljorahir (Nov 9, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Tough 'twas indeed. I've just seen that image so many times without the bear and mustang, so it just clicked. Here is another for you all:
> 
> View attachment 16992
> Should be pretty simple.


I think Thingol's nickname was Greymantle (gray hair, I guess), and that looks like it could be a Silmaril. So, I'll guess Thingol and Melian. Although, I never thought of Thingol as the barefoot elf type.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 9, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> I think Thingol's nickname was Greymantle (gray hair, I guess), and that looks like it could be a Silmaril. So, I'll guess Thingol and Melian. Although, I never thought of Thingol as the barefoot elf type.


Thingol or Dior Eluchil


----------



## Eljorahir (Nov 9, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> Dior Eluchil


Didn't remember the "Eluchil" so I looked it up..."heir of Thingol."

elu chil: Child of Elu Thingol. Tolkien's names are always fun. (OK, technically grandchild, but close enough.)


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 10, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> I think Thingol's nickname was Greymantle (gray hair, I guess), and that looks like it could be a Silmaril. So, I'll guess Thingol and Melian. Although, I never thought of Thingol as the barefoot elf type.


Whatever the reasoning, good job! You got it!


----------



## Eljorahir (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 10, 2022)

Nice! Watercolor, I assume?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 10, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> View attachment 17002


Either Nob or Bob. I'm not sure which.


----------



## Eljorahir (Nov 10, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> Either Nob or Bob. I'm not sure which.


Nob it is! Though, I would also have accepted "woolly-footed slowcoach".


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 10, 2022)

Good job, Zehn!


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 10, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> Nob it is! Though, I would also have accepted "woolly-footed slowcoach".


Huzzah!


Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Good job, Zehn!


Thank you!

Let's see. The left image should contain enough identifying information. The right is...a fanciful interpretation of a form he might take.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 10, 2022)

A Maia of Ulmo, or Ulmo himself?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 10, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> A Maia of Ulmo


Yes, he has a name though.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 10, 2022)

Osse?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 10, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Osse?


Nope. This is her Ossë and Uinen


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 10, 2022)

Salmar?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 10, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Salmar?


Yep!


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 10, 2022)

This one may be a bit challenging. Let me know if hints or a new audition is needed, yet I believe in you guys!


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 10, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> View attachment 17012
> 
> This one may be a bit challenging. Let me know if hints or a new audition is needed, yet I believe in you guys!


I have a guess but I'll let others go first.


----------



## Eljorahir (Nov 10, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> View attachment 17012
> 
> This one may be a bit challenging. Let me know if hints or a new audition is needed, yet I believe in you guys!


I have no idea on this one.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 10, 2022)

Based on the leaves decorating his seat, I would guess Denethor of the Green elves.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 11, 2022)

Is it Erestor?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 11, 2022)

This may be a bit complex. I'll give you all something a bit more familiar to go off of, tell me if you need another hint:


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 11, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> This may be a bit complex. I'll give you all something a bit more familiar to go off of, tell me if you need another hint:
> 
> View attachment 17039


Elladan or Elrohir. Whichever one took over for Elrond.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 11, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> Elladan or Elrohir. Whichever one took over for Elrond.


Yes! It is Elladan. Gotta hand it to you, this one was tough! 

And obviously I applaud your answer since these two brothers were identical twins practically.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 11, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Yes! It is Elladan. Gotta hand it to you, this one was tough!
> 
> And obviously I applaud your answer since these two brothers were identical twins practically.


lol I knew it was from one of the Decipher cards that I'd seen ages ago. From there I added from the previous picture (sitting on a throne). Okay. Who next?
A strange interpretation but it's got a key characteristic no one else seems to.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 11, 2022)

Minas Morgul?
Just a guess.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 11, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Minas Morgul?
> Just a guess.


lol and a good one. You are correct. It's got that rotating tower on top.

Back over to you now.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 11, 2022)

That is what gave it away! I remembered that detail in the books. 

Okay... let's see here:

Note: It is a place.


Should not be too difficult. Have fun!


----------



## Eljorahir (Nov 11, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> That is what gave it away! I remembered that detail in the books.
> 
> Okay... let's see here:
> 
> ...


Are we looking at the Mallorn trees of Lothlorien?


----------



## Elthir (Nov 11, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> Are we looking at the Mallorn trees of Lothlorien?



I'm still looking at the white horse in the background of post 125.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 11, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> Are we looking at the Mallorn trees of Lothlorien?


More specifically....?


----------



## Eljorahir (Nov 11, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> More specifically....?


The river Nimrodel inside Lorien?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 11, 2022)

I suppose I will give you this one:
It is Caras Galadhon. 

Yet, now that I look at it the specifics really only match Lothlorien.


----------



## Eljorahir (Nov 11, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> I suppose I will give you this one:
> It is Caras Galadhon.
> 
> Yet, now that I look at it the specifics really only match Lothlorien.


Thanks. You're being generous. Now that you've given it to me, I think I see that the concentration of golden light within the trees implies Caras Galadhon.


----------



## Eljorahir (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Maeglin (Nov 11, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> View attachment 17051


That's gotta be Ioreth, right?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 11, 2022)

I think so.


----------



## Eljorahir (Nov 11, 2022)

Maeglin said:


> That's gotta be Ioreth, right?


Yep!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 11, 2022)

If that's supposed to be _athelas _she's holding, a nit-picker would feel obligated to point out that she never does, as there's none in the house of healing. It ends up being brought to Aragorn by Bergil.

I wouldn't be one to mention such a minor detail myself, of course. 😀


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 11, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I wouldn't be one to mention such a minor detail myself, of course. 😀


And yet... here you are.


----------



## Eljorahir (Nov 14, 2022)

It's been a few days with no pic to guess from Maeglin. So, I'll provide another. Mine are always the easy ones anyway.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 14, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> It's been a few days with no pic to guess from Maeglin. So, I'll provide another. Mine are always the easy ones anyway.
> View attachment 20083


Uhm.....It's not the stone of Erech is it? Not round enough.


----------



## Eljorahir (Nov 14, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> Uhm.....It's not the stone of Erech is it? Not round enough.


Nope. Try again.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 14, 2022)

Is it the Stone of the Hapless?


----------



## Eljorahir (Nov 14, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> Is it the Stone of the Hapless?


Nope. Try again.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 14, 2022)

Is it a Pukel stone?


----------



## Eljorahir (Nov 14, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> Is it a Pukel stone?


Not the Pukel stone. I guess this one is harder than I thought it would be. I suppose the artist's interpretation is a bit nondescript for this location. Hint: there are not too many famous stones left to guess (I think).


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 14, 2022)

Wait-- Is it one of the trolls in stone?


----------



## Eljorahir (Nov 14, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Wait-- Is it one of the trolls in stone?


Sorry. No.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 14, 2022)

Those hills remind me of the Barrow-downs, so my guess would be the stone the hobbits learned against, and fell asleep.


----------



## Eljorahir (Nov 14, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Those hills remind me of the Barrow-downs, so my guess would be the stone the hobbits learned against, and fell asleep.


Nope. Final Hint: This is a named stone: "The blank blank Stone".


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 14, 2022)

Surely not the Three-farthing Stone?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 14, 2022)

The faithful stone?


----------



## Eljorahir (Nov 14, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Surely not the Three-farthing Stone?


I'm afraid so. It's not the image I'd have in mind for the middle of the Shire either.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 14, 2022)

Yeah, too bleak-looking, IMO. That's what made me think of the Barrow-stone.

Anyway:


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 14, 2022)

Faramir and Boromir?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 14, 2022)

Well, that was too easy! 😄


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 14, 2022)

I think it was a lucky guess on my part. There aren't a lot of clues in the picture. I like how it shows that the brothers cared for each other.

This one might be harder


----------



## Celebrían (Nov 14, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> I think it was a lucky guess on my part. There aren't a lot of clues in the picture. I like how it shows that the brothers cared for each other.
> 
> This one might be harder
> View attachment 20089


Finally, all the time I've spent in the world of LoTRO pays off. For this is Bill Ferny, right (?)


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 14, 2022)

I see it wasn't harder. 
You are correct, Celebrian.


----------



## Celebrían (Nov 14, 2022)

Thank you, Starbrow! ☺️

Here is another:
Disclaimer: What looks like aurora lights are not heaven nor any lights of Illuin and Ormal.


----------



## Deimos (Nov 15, 2022)

Celebrían said:


> Finally, all the time I've spent in the world of LoTRO pays off. For this is Bill Ferny, right (?)


Dang... I thought it was Thor in mufti.... (ooops, wrong fantasy realm... Sorry, my bad 😁)


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 15, 2022)

Minas Morgul?


----------



## Deimos (Nov 15, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Minas Morgul?


That would be my guess, also.


----------



## Celebrían (Nov 15, 2022)

Sorry, not Minas Morgul. ☺️


----------



## Deimos (Nov 15, 2022)

Celebrían said:


> Sorry, not Minas Morgul. ☺️


Dang.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 15, 2022)

Barad-Dur?


----------



## Celebrían (Nov 15, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Barad-Dur?


Sorry, not Barad-Dur either. Good guess though! ☺️ 

*


Spoiler: Hint



North!


*


----------



## Deimos (Nov 15, 2022)

Utumno.
Can't be Angband because that was beneath Thangoradrim.
Edit: Utumno was beneath the mountains also, and totally underground. 
Angband was I guess only partly beneath the Iron Mountains, so I guess it's Angband and not Utumno


----------



## d4rk3lf (Nov 15, 2022)

Tol-in-Gaurhoth or Isle of Werewolves?


----------



## Celebrían (Nov 15, 2022)

Angband is sadly incorrect.


----------



## Eljorahir (Nov 15, 2022)

This has an "edge of the world" look to it, IMO.
The Halls of Mandos?


----------



## Celebrían (Nov 15, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> This has an "edge of the world" look to it, IMO.
> The Halls of Mandos?


Great guess, but sadly it is incorrect.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 15, 2022)

Celebrían said:


> Thank you, Starbrow! ☺️
> 
> Here is another:
> Disclaimer: What looks like aurora lights are not heaven nor any lights of Illuin and Ormal.
> View attachment 20090


Hm. Northerly, but not Utumno or Angband. It looks like it's from Rise of the Witch-King so...Carn Dûm?


----------



## Celebrían (Nov 15, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> Hm. Northerly, but not Utumno or Angband. It looks like it's from Rise of the Witch-King so...Carn Dûm?



I only said it wasn't Angband


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 15, 2022)

Ahah. So, if not "northerly", I guess Dol Guldur.


----------



## Celebrían (Nov 15, 2022)

It's extremely northerly. Not Angband, Carn Dûm nor Dol Guldur. 
Make note that Deimos changed their answer to Angband.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 15, 2022)

Celebrían said:


> It's extremely northerly. Not Angband, Carn Dûm nor Dol Guldur.
> Make note that Deimos changed their answer to Angband.


Utumno.


----------



## Celebrían (Nov 15, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> Utumno.


Congratulations ZehnWaters! A worthy winner!


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 15, 2022)

Celebrían said:


> Congratulations ZehnWaters! A worthy winner!


Huzzah! A'ight, here's my next picture. This one should be easy.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 15, 2022)

Oh, come on -- that's what EA started us out with! 😄


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 15, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Oh, come on -- that's what EA started us out with! 😄


Ah, yes. I just thought it was a funny picture. Let me try again:


----------



## d4rk3lf (Nov 15, 2022)

Should be Armenelos.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 15, 2022)

This is a far-fetched idea, but Osgiliath?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 15, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> This is a far-fetched idea, but Osgiliath?


Osgiliath it is. Specifically the Dome of the Stars where the Palantír was located.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 9, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> This is a far-fetched idea, but Osgiliath?


I think it’s your turn, if you’re back 😁


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 9, 2022)

Indeed it is. Let me go find something... Give me a sec.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## ZehnWaters (Dec 9, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> View attachment 20494


Lalaith. Turin is off in the cropped section of this picture.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 9, 2022)

Correct! Lalaith or Urwen is depicted above^.

Good job!


----------



## ZehnWaters (Dec 12, 2022)

Her hair looks blonde but it should be Silver.


----------

